# Shifting a Challenger MT 535



## Jerryva (Jan 15, 2021)

I am interested in a 2002 535. Not the B or later models. It has the 32 speed transmission with the green button on the side of the gear lever. Consider me a complete newbie so how does this tranny work? I understand the A-D lever on steering column. What about the gear lever and green button and clutching?

Suppose I want to go down the road in 4th gear. Do I have to start from 4th or can I shift on the move from 1st gear?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That tractor has 3 transmission boxes if you will. The four speed power shift, the 4 speed range trans, and a 2 speed hi/lo. Everything can be shifted on the go. The range gears are manually shifted and synchronized, the hi/lo is some sort of pwershift I think. The hi/lo is operated by the green button on the range shift lever. It is a major ratio change. You have 4 power shift gears x 4 range gears in lo, then you would switch to hi and have 16 more gears for the total of 32 speeds. You need to depress the clutch to change range gears, and also to switch between hi/lo. All of the range speed ratios and the hi lo speed ratios overlap. Top speed in the lo range is around 7 mph while lowest speed in hi range is around 4 mph. The result is that the power shift ratios are actually farther apart than you would think for a 32 speed trans. There are a few other features of the trans but this is the gist of it.

I spend some time running a big square baler with an AGCO RT135 that has this transmission.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I the year 1999 We leased a new Agco Allis 8785 to pull a NoTill Drill in our custom planting business. I really liked that transmission. GearClash described it well. I agree the overlap is very important , but does take away from speed selection.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have same transmission in MF 8150,or should sat similar.It is earlier version 1995 and it doesn't have the button shift high to low but bump the shift lever over instead.

Gearclash explained it well.Has 32 speeds but overlaps in speeds from one gear to next using the power ABCD shift.

Mechanics have always said it's a pretty bullet proof transmission.


----------



## Jerryva (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It will be a step up from my old MF 285.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have the same in our MF8160 has the same , been bullet proof so far and the help get the hang of it pretty quick


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have had one recurring problem with that 32 speed trans in my brother’s Agco. Sometime it will positively refuse to shift the hi/lo range. Must be an electronic glitch. If it does that, it takes disconnecting the batteries to get it to work properly right away.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its called Dynashift in the Massey's if that's any help, Challenger called it auto shift or something like that. There's different flavours of the computer on the power shift portion, some can speed match the power shift if I recall in later models.

This was replaced with the Dyna4 in smaller tractors and the Dyna6 in larger ones, such that the main manual 4 speed box is electrically shifted.

The Dyna shift 32 speed is not to be confused with the dreaded older manual Massey 32 speed that had tons of A/B shift problems.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"There's different flavours of the computer on the power shift portion, some can speed match the power shift if I recall in later models."

My brother's Acgo has the powershift speed matching feature. It is mostly a nuisance.


----------



## Cobercow (Dec 4, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> We have had one recurring problem with that 32 speed trans in my brother's Agco. Sometime it will positively refuse to shift the hi/lo range. Must be an electronic glitch. If it does that, it takes disconnecting the batteries to get it to work properly right away.


there is a sensor down on the linkages under the shifter. looks like a little square box. Also look at the transmission ecm under the right floor, issues ive had on my RT115 with the same transmission.....but there was a hole in the aluminum ecm case due to salt decay


----------



## Cobercow (Dec 4, 2015)

My AGCO RT115 has the same transmission, other than the problems listed above, they are mostly bulletproof and easy to drive.

It does do something of a speed match when you get out on the road, depending on what you are pulling. You lift the left shuttle lever (or press the clutch pedal) when shifting the 1,2,3,4, and the ecm will select the A,B,C or D depending on your ground speed>> nice and smooth.


----------



## Jerryva (Jan 15, 2021)

Yesterday Auction Time had a MT 465B that went for $13,400 with 5770 hours. Looked good except it wouldn't move. Dealer listing said it would be a good winter project. Also sold a 2wd 445B with 6000 hours and a missing door for 9,000. I am not a mechanic so wasn't interested in them. Part time farming so I need a reliable tractor to get on when I am not working 40 hours at my regular job.


----------

